# Street Candid Portraiture



## dancook (May 14, 2014)

Guildford never feels as inspiring as my trips to london, but here's a selection from recent times.

1 

In the office by dancook1982, on Flickr

2 

Shoes by dancook1982, on Flickr

3 

FQ2A0465 by dancook1982, on Flickr

4 

Beautiful People by dancook1982, on Flickr

5 

FQ2A9041 by dancook1982, on Flickr

6 

FQ2A9103 by dancook1982, on Flickr

7 

FQ2A8606 by dancook1982, on Flickr

8 

FQ2A8583 by dancook1982, on Flickr

9 

FQ2A6982 by dancook1982, on Flickr

10 

FQ2A6999 by dancook1982, on Flickr

11 

FQ2A6899 by dancook1982, on Flickr


----------



## wickidwombat (May 19, 2014)

I really love
Your street stuff
Great work


----------



## dancook (May 19, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> I really love
> Your street stuff
> Great work



Thanks, I've come to the end of a telephoto phase now - this weekend it's been all 35mm


----------



## Jeffbridge (May 19, 2014)

Beautiful captures; excellent series!!


----------



## lion rock (May 19, 2014)

I like them a lot. Expressions of the people told stories.
-r


----------



## dancook (May 19, 2014)

thanks guys  appreciate it


----------



## myronhensel (Jul 3, 2014)

One of my favorites I took recently in an airport. Oh the beauty in the everyday! www.myronhensel.com


----------



## christinaroberts (Aug 4, 2014)

Love these beautiful and candid street shots. I like the #8 and #11 most. You captured them nicely.


----------



## RobPan (Aug 4, 2014)

Hmmmm... a wee bit boring perhaps? Because of lacking context I suppose. Take a good look at the pictures of *Ed van der Elsken* and let yourself be inspired by him. I believe a selection of his photographs is available in a book called *Amsterdam!*, still in print. Success!
Regards,
RobPan.


----------



## Northstar (Aug 4, 2014)

dancook said:


> Guildford never feels as inspiring as my trips to london, but here's a selection from recent times.
> 
> 1
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing Dan, I enjoyed viewing your photos.

Question, why so many black and white when we live in a world of colors?


----------



## dancook (Aug 4, 2014)

Northstar said:


> Thanks for sharing Dan, I enjoyed viewing your photos.
> 
> Question, why so many black and white when we live in a world of colors?



If colour is the reason for me taking the photo, then it'll likely be left in colour.

If it's emotion, a scene with a story, etc.. colour often distracts and I'll choose mono. Mono really helps to show the soul in photos - not to say mine are THAT good  but it does make a night and day difference to me.


----------



## dancook (Aug 4, 2014)

Besides since posting this thread, I do less telephoto in the street now - use my 35mm a lot more

If left in colour, you'd see the colours of their suitcases - who cares what colour they are  that is not the point of the photo.



FQ2A6148 by dancook1982, on Flickr


----------



## Sporgon (Aug 4, 2014)

i like your telephoto street shots !


----------



## dancook (Aug 4, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> i like your telephoto street shots !



Thanks, but they do get me a lot of grief  it's like you can't take photos for enjoyment unless they conform to everyone's individual belief. Sometimes it's enough to make me forget that there are other people who like them.



FQ2A3985 by dancook1982, on Flickr



FQ2A8490 by dancook1982, on Flickr



FQ2A8469 by dancook1982, on Flickr


----------



## ewg963 (Aug 4, 2014)

dancook said:


> Guildford never feels as inspiring as my trips to london, but here's a selection from recent times.
> 
> 1
> 
> ...


 Great shots Dan I love the B&W touch.


----------



## ewg963 (Aug 4, 2014)

dancook said:


> Besides since posting this thread, I do less telephoto in the street now - use my 35mm a lot more
> 
> If left in colour, you'd see the colours of their suitcases - who cares what colour they are  that is not the point of the photo.
> 
> ...


+10000000000000


----------



## fragilesi (Aug 4, 2014)

These are great shots. I've never really had the bottle to just start taking pictures of strangers in the street like this. You have a story-teller's touch I would say .


----------



## dancook (Aug 4, 2014)

I spent Saturday in London with my 5dm3, here's a selection



FQ2A6835 by dancook1982, on Flickr



FQ2A6770 by dancook1982, on Flickr



FQ2A6747 by dancook1982, on Flickr



FQ2A6649 by dancook1982, on Flickr



FQ2A6564 by dancook1982, on Flickr



FQ2A6469 by dancook1982, on Flickr



FQ2A6378 by dancook1982, on Flickr



FQ2A6346 by dancook1982, on Flickr



FQ2A6344 by dancook1982, on Flickr



FQ2A6336 by dancook1982, on Flickr



FQ2A6306 by dancook1982, on Flickr



FQ2A6054 by dancook1982, on Flickr



FQ2A6028 by dancook1982, on Flickr



A Cleaner London by dancook1982, on Flickr



FQ2A6494 by dancook1982, on Flickr



Superheroes by dancook1982, on Flickr



Man and his dog by dancook1982, on Flickr



FQ2A7233 by dancook1982, on Flickr


----------



## fragilesi (Aug 4, 2014)

The one of the old man leaning on his cane is a masterpiece of timing!


----------



## zim (Aug 4, 2014)

Love these photos, thanks for posting.
Also really like your b&w processing, really tight and crisp (not sure if I'm expressing that correctly photographically!)

Regards


----------



## dancook (Aug 4, 2014)

thanks Guys


----------



## Click (Aug 4, 2014)

fragilesi said:


> The one of the old man leaning on his cane is a masterpiece of timing!



+1 Well done.

I really like all your shots dancook.


----------



## Ashran (Aug 5, 2014)

Riding together by Giuseppe Cammino, on Flickr

On 500px too --> http://500px.com/photo/78672215/riding-together-by-giuseppe-cammino?from=user_library


----------



## Vossie (Aug 22, 2014)

Found this lady in a village in Itally (City of Bevagna, Umbria region) last year.




5D3 with 24-70 2.8L II @70mm, ISO 400, f/2.8, 1/1250, natural light


----------



## petach (Sep 4, 2014)

No 3 (girl in front of poster of silhouettes) is magical. Great eye!


----------



## candyman (Sep 17, 2014)

dancook said:


> thanks Guys



Great series indeed.
I see you took also a photo sitting on a bike. Do you snap away or ask permission? If so, what is your experience with the first reaction?


----------



## zim (Sep 17, 2014)

candyman said:


> dancook said:
> 
> 
> > thanks Guys
> ...



If you mean in pic FQ2A6344 ? I think Dan is centre picture in reflection, the technique is interesting and requires a lot of practice I'd have thought.

Dan, do you go round with a group of friends I've often thought that would make street 'easier' as a beginner?

Regards


----------



## dancook (Sep 17, 2014)

zim said:


> Dan, do you go round with a group of friends I've often thought that would make street 'easier' as a beginner?



A group also keeps your energy up, lots of fun and you are bolder as well 

Not so good for shots that take time to setup and wait, but good for exploring places and shooting what you see.


----------



## candyman (Sep 17, 2014)

zim said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > dancook said:
> ...




Oh, you maybe right if he is walking sidewards and holding the camera hip height
I tought the person on the bike is holding the camera. Looks like


----------



## dancook (Sep 17, 2014)

I haven't finished going through my holiday snaps yet.. but here's a selection of street photographs I've processed so far.



Copenhagen Train Station by dancook1982, on Flickr



Gallery by dancook1982, on Flickr



_DSC1510 by dancook1982, on Flickr



_DSC1582 by dancook1982, on Flickr



_DSC1592 by dancook1982, on Flickr



_DSC1963 by dancook1982, on Flickr



_DSC2955 by dancook1982, on Flickr



_DSC3057 by dancook1982, on Flickr



_DSC3793 by dancook1982, on Flickr



_DSC3977 by dancook1982, on Flickr



_DSC4057 by dancook1982, on Flickr



_DSC4074 by dancook1982, on Flickr



_DSC4078 by dancook1982, on Flickr



_DSC4186 by dancook1982, on Flickr



_DSC4244 by dancook1982, on Flickr



_DSC4262 by dancook1982, on Flickr



_DSC4317 by dancook1982, on Flickr



_DSC4345 by dancook1982, on Flickr



_DSC4379 by dancook1982, on Flickr


----------



## Northstar (Sep 19, 2014)

dancook said:


> I haven't finished going through my holiday snaps yet.. but here's a selection of street photographs I've processed so far.
> 
> I enjoyed your photos dan!


----------



## dancook (Sep 19, 2014)

thanks!


----------



## canon_guy (Sep 24, 2014)

great style!! thank you for sharing


----------



## Reiep (Oct 6, 2014)

Old man texting by Pierre Pichot Photography


----------



## petach (Oct 6, 2014)

Edinburgh Candid by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr



Brick Lane - Street Candid by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr



Candid Dinan Shots by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr



Billericay Xmas Market - Candid by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr



Candid - Ingatestone Xmas Fayre by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr



Candid - Ingatestone Xmas Fayre by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr


----------



## Reiep (Oct 8, 2014)

In her glasses by Pierre Pichot Photography


----------

